# الفرق بين المسيح النبي محمد!!!



## Yanal (24 يونيو 2008)

يسوع هو الحياة وأتباعه أيضا سيحيون
" أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا"
يوحنا 25:11
وقال أيضا لأتباعه "اني انا حيّ فأنتم ستحيون" يوحنا 19:14


أما محمد فهو ميت وأتباعه ميتون
"إنك ميت وأنهم ميّتون"
سورة الزمر 30:39

يسوع منع أتباعه من استعمال السيف
"رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون"
متى 52:26

محمد حث أتباعه على استعمال السيف
"يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال".
سورة الأنفال 65:8


يسوع نادى بالغفران
"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا".
متى 5 : 38 - 39


محمد نادى بالانتقام"فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم"
سورة البقرة 194:2


يسوع كان بلا خطية"لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر"
1 بطرس 22:2
" من منكم يبكّتني على خطية "
يوحنا 8 : 46
" وتعلمون إن ذاك أظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية " رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 3 : 5
- أيضا القرآن لم يذكر أي خطية لعيسى



محمد كان خاطئا"واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات"
سورة محمد 19:47
عن ابن هريرة قال : كان رسول الله صلعم يسكت بين القراءة إسكاته، فقلت بأبي أنت و أمي يا رسول الله ! إسكاتك بين التكبير و القرأة ما تقول ؟ قال ( أقول : اللهم باعد بيني و بين خطاياي كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب ، اللهم نقنى من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، اللهم أغسل خطاياي بالماء و الثلج و البرد) متفق عليه - مشكاة المصابيح تحقيق الالبانى حديث 812

كلام السيد المسيح لم يتبدل
"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول"
متى 35:24


كلام القرآن و محمد قد تبدل"وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل"
سورة النحل 101:16



الشيطان لم يكن له سلطاناً على يسوع"رئيس هذا العالم (الشيطان) يأتي وليس له في شيء"
يوحنا 30:14

الشيطان كان له سلطاناً على محمد"وأما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه سميع عليم"
سورة الأعراف 200:7
(أنظر أيضا سورة الفلق 4:113


جاء يسوع حتى يخلص الناس"لأن إبن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص"
لوقا 56:9



محمد دعى لقتل الناس
"قل للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولى بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجراً حسناً وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً". سورة الفتح 16:48


----------



## Yanal (24 يونيو 2008)

أسف أسم الموضوع الفرق بين السيد المسيح والنبي محمد


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2008)

Yanal قال:


> يسوع هو الحياة وأتباعه أيضا سيحيون
> " أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا"
> يوحنا 25:11
> وقال أيضا لأتباعه "اني انا حيّ فأنتم ستحيون" يوحنا 19:14
> ...





*موضوعك حلو شكرااا ليك

 :smi411:  رجاء لا تعقد مقارنات بين الله يسوع وانسان بشرى مثلنا

هذا راى  اوعى تزعل منى سلام الرب معكم ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا ليك 

الرب يبارك حياتك

و شكرا  على المقارنة الصحيحة*​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى*​


----------

